# GeekVape Aegis X Full Kits



## Sashafelix (24/7/20)

Hey 

Anyone know where i can get one of these kits in the JHB area? everyone seems to be out of stock.
https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-aegis-x-200w-box-mod.html
i specifically want the red and black one with either the zues tank or the cerberus tank.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## adriaanh (24/7/20)

Sashafelix said:


> Hey
> 
> Anyone know where i can get one of these kits in the JHB area? everyone seems to be out of stock.
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-aegis-x-200w-box-mod.html
> ...


https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...1&_sid=6161d468f&_ss=r&variant=30338591424596
https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec...pe-aegis-x-200w-tc-kit?variant=31095740923963


----------

